# Golf Edition R370



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone seen this, not sure if they are UK bound but also being called Colour Concept, Got the proper Recaro seats in too with hard shell backs.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

first ive heard of this since the w400 popped up ages ago


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Isn't a tuning company rather than a real VW production car?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Isn't a tuning company rather than a real VW production car?


Not sure, quite a few pictures have popped up on various forums. I think the pic is from Malaysia.

Purple one here: http://www.meinr.com/index.php/Thread/7661-Golf-7-R370-limited-edition/


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Could be any golf they all look the same. Not very exciting to look at


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bigoggy said:


> Could be any golf they all look the same. Not very exciting to look at


I know that, just wondering if its a Special Edition or a Tuners car. Can't work out if its a legit factory car...they look like it from the pics.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a remap and a weird colour choice plus Oettinger spoiler is all I can see different to the normal R, oh and the old mk6 wingbacks with a monstrosity of a retrim!, general consensus is it's not an official VW car and only sold abroad, they do this alot overseas.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> Just a remap and a weird colour choice plus Oettinger spoiler is all I can see different to the normal R, oh and the old mk6 wingbacks with a monstrosity of a retrim!, general consensus is it's not an official VW car and only sold abroad, they do this alot overseas.


Who's doing them? The interiors look factory with the carbon leather.

The blue leather ones look great.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bigoggy said:


> Could be any golf they all look the same. Not very exciting to look at


I have to agree, it's a bit normal looking.

Admittedly if a Golf-R or this edition is your only car then subtlety for a daily car isn't always a bad thing. I will admit I do often find Golfs a little bland.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Who's doing them? The interiors look factory with the carbon leather.
> 
> The blue leather ones look great.


I don't know who's doing them, if anyone at all, the dealers that it' sat in has all sorts of new cars in it so I doubt it's a VW dealership, the interior is factory from what I can see except for the retrimed recaros. The post I read on the R forum (which I can't find) seems to suggest it was a aftermarket middle eastern car with a retrim and a paint Job.

PS i first saw these pictures nearly 10 months ago.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

A little digging finds its not a VW approved car, the dealer is in Algeria (King trento automobile) who sell various aftermarket modified cars, they can be found on Facebook

https://m.facebook.com/742687579156...0.1073741901.742687579156663/856290137796406/


----------

